# Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung



## twitch (3. November 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde !

Als Angler und Jäger habe ich vor Jahren das Amt des Kormoranjägers übernommen. Auf Basis der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung war ein unkomplizierter und relativ unbürokratischer Abschuss der schwarzen Fischräuber möglich. Mittlerweile kamen so durch mich 30 Kormorane und mehr pro Jahr zur Strecke.
Leider droht nun die Zerstörung jahrelanger Arbeit (nicht nur von mir, sondern vieler anderer Jäger, Angler und Vereine), da die Verordnung zum Jahresende ausläuft. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, ist unsere Rot-Rot-Grüne Landesregierung nicht willens diese zu verlängern, sondern, Zitat: "Wir möchten, dass weniger bis gar keine Kormorane mehr getötet werden.", Zitat Ende.

Leider hat die vom LAVT vorbereitete Petition noch nicht den Zuspruch erhalten, den sie verdient. Ich bitte Euch daher im eigenen Interesse um rege Beteiligung, indem Ihr die Petition unterschreibt und mit jedem, der bereit ist zu unterzeichnen, teilt.


Herzlichen Dank, mit Weidmannsheil und Petri Heil !

twitch

https://www.change.org/p/petitionsausschuss-des-th%C3%BCringer-landtages-m%C3%B6gliches-aus-f%C3%BCr-heimische-fischfauna-in-th%C3%BCringen?recruiter=80407776&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die rasche Reaktion !

Leider wird der Mensch nicht klüger. [edit by Admin - keine allgemeine Politik]


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Falls der Link nicht funktionieren sollte:

https://www.change.org/p/petitionsa...hes-aus-für-heimische-fischfauna-in-thüringen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Eine solche Petition auf einer solchen Petitionsplattform ist absolut sinn- und vor allem wirkungslos, weil das in keinster Weise irgendwas nur ansatzweise offizielles oder ein politisches oder behördliches Gremium ist.

Sinnvolle, zielführende Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist da gefragt angesichts der Gegner in der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und in Politik und Behörden.

Nicht ehrenamtliche, gut gemeinte, aber sinn- und wirkungslose Rumpetitiererei....

Da gerade die Thüringer (VANT wie LAVT) sowieso schon zeigten, dass sie weder im Land Einigkeit hinbekommen und zudem im Bund den anglerfeindlichen DAFV weiterhin strikt unterstützen, kann zwar jeder gerne diese Petition zeichnen, der das für sinnvoll hält, hier der direkte, funktionierende Link:
https://www.change.org/p/petitionsa...hes-aus-für-heimische-fischfauna-in-thüringen 

Meine persönliche Position ist klar:
Sowas sinn- und wirkungsloses wie eine solche Petition auf  change.org unterstütze ich nicht.

Dass den Thüringer Verbänden nichts Besseres bzw. Vernünftigeres einfällt, wundert mich nicht.

Die Verbände in Thüringen sollen endlich am Angler orientierte, vernünftige Arbeit machen, das unterstütze ich dann gerne..


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Merkwürdigerweise funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht.

Wenn das bei Euch auch so sein sollte, dann bitte bei change.org Kormoran in das Suchfeld eingeben.

Vielleicht könnte ja ein Mod helfen, danke #h.


----------



## Tobi92 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



twitch schrieb:


> Falls der Link nicht funktionieren sollte:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/petitionsausschuss-des-th%C3%BCringer-landtages-m%C3%B6gliches-aus-f%C3%BCr-heimische-fischfauna-in-th%C3%BCringen




Würd auch gern unterschreiben, leider geht auch der zweite Link bei mir nicht. 

"Petition isn´t available" heißt es


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine solche Petition auf einer solchen Petitionsplattform ist absolut sinn- und vor allem wirkungslos, weil das in keinster Weise irgendwas nur ansatzweise offizielles oder ein politisches oder behördliches Gremium ist.
> 
> Sinnvolle, zielführende Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist da gefragt angesichts der Gegner in der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und in Politik und Behörden.
> 
> ...




Servus Thomas !

Ich kann Deine Wut und gefühlte Machtlosigkeit gut nachvollziehen, da ich das Ganze mit Jagd- UND Angelverbänden erlebe. ABER: Eine Petition kann sehr wohl Einfluss auf ein laufendes Gesetzgebungsverfahren haben, da bei Erreichen einer Mindestzahl an Unterschriften die Verbände vor dem Petitionsausschuss angehört werden müssen. Allemal ist es besser überhaupt etwas zu tun, als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und über die böse Welt zu lamentieren. Daher Kopf hoch und kämpfen, bis zum bitteren Ende !


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

https://www.change.org/p/petitionsa...hes-aus-für-heimische-fischfauna-in-thüringen

Geht nu?


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Würd auch gern unterschreiben, leider geht auch der zweite Link bei mir nicht.
> 
> "Petition isn´t available" heißt es




Habe das leider auch festgestellt. Bitte bei change.org Kormoran in das Suchfenster eingeben und die Petition vom LAVT auswählen. Herzlichen Dank !


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Ich sehe es so dass da wenigstens Möglichkeit besteht Stimmen zu sammeln.
Mit diesen hat man zumindestens etwas in der Hand!!!!

Ansonsten hat man gar nichts......#t


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> https://www.change.org/p/petitionsa...hes-aus-für-heimische-fischfauna-in-thüringen
> 
> Geht nu?




Bei mir funktioniert Dein Link ! Vielen Dank !

Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Tobi92 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Der Link vom Thomas funktioniert auch


----------



## Deep Down (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



twitch schrieb:


> Servus Thomas !
> 
> Ich kann Deine Wut und gefühlte Machtlosigkeit gut nachvollziehen, da ich das Ganze mit Jagd- UND Angelverbänden erlebe. ABER: Eine Petition kann sehr wohl Einfluss auf ein laufendes Gesetzgebungsverfahren haben, da bei Erreichen einer Mindestzahl an Unterschriften die Verbände vor dem Petitionsausschuss angehört werden müssen. Allemal ist es besser überhaupt etwas zu tun, als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und über die böse Welt zu lamentieren. Daher Kopf hoch und kämpfen, bis zum bitteren Ende !



Ja, dann ist aber das die zutreffende Plattform:

https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/

Es besteht im Übrigen kein Rechtsanspruch auf Anhörung!

Allerdings:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sinnvolle, zielführende Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist da gefragt angesichts der Gegner in der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und in Politik und Behörden.
> 
> Nicht ehrenamtliche, gut gemeinte, aber sinn- und wirkungslose Rumpetitiererei....



Dem ist zu zustimmen! Da muss ganz anders vorgegangen werden!


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Hier noch das Schreiben:


Liebe Anglerinnen,

Liebe Angler,

wir haben bereits über die Kormoranproblematik ausführlich informiert und umfangreiche

Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt.

Wie sich momentan zeigt versucht die Umweltministerin Frau Anja Siegesmund, Bündnis 90/

Die Grünen im Schnelldurchlauf eine neue Kormoranverordnung bis Ende des Jahres durchzubringen,

welche dem Erhalt der Artenvielfalt in Thüringen und dem Schutz unserer heimischen Flora und

Fauna nicht gerecht wird.

Offensichtlich werden hier, wie auch bei anderen Entscheidungen in jüngster Vergangenheit, die

Interessen ihr nahe stehender Lobbyverbände bedient. Fakten und wissenschaftliche Studien, welche

die katastrophalen Schäden, die ein zu hoher Kormoranbestand in unseren heimischen

Fischbeständen anrichtet, nachweisbar belegen, interessieren nicht.

Es wäre in keinem Fall eine falsche Entscheidung, den momentanen Entwurf zurückzuziehen und

allen Beteiligten ein Jahr mehr Zeit zur sachlichen Diskussion und Meinungsbildung zu geben.

Auf Grund der Komplexität der Kormoranproblematik und der zum Teil sehr konträren fachlichen

Zielstellung im Artenschutz in Thüringen halten wir es für wenig sinnvoll bzw. verfrüht eine neue

Kormoranverordnung übereilt auf den Weg zu bringen. Die Gründe dafür sind jedoch offensichtlich

und in keinem Fall zu akzeptieren. Seitens des TMUEN werden momentan Projekte auf den Weg

gebracht (siehe die neuen Naturstationen, das neue Kompetenzzentrum für Natura- 2000 –

Stationen oder die stark forcierte Ausweisung von weiteren Schutzgebieten), welche dem

Steuerzahler viele Millionen Euro kosten, der tatsächliche Nutzen jedoch für viele nicht zu erkennen

ist. Besonders trifft es die Landschaftsnutzer bzw. die Thüringerinnen und Thüringer, welche sich

tatsächlich mit ihrem privaten Geld und in vielen tausend ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden tatsächlich

für die Pflege und den Erhalt unserer wunderschönen Kulturlandschaft, der Thüringer Gewässer und

den Fischartenschutz engagieren.

Wir wollen und akzeptieren keine Politik, welche berechtigte Einwände, Kritiken und Fakten der

Bürger und ihrer Interessenvertreter nicht hören will, ja diese und das zeigt der Entwurf der neuen

Kormoranverordnung deutlich, völlig ignoriert. Letztendlich geht es um den Erhalt der Gewässer, den

Schutz unserer heimischen Fischfauna, die Zukunft unserer Kinder und Jugendlichen, ja es geht um

den Erhalt unserer Vereine, um Lebensqualität, ja um unsere Zukunft.

Aus diesem Grund bereiten wir eine Petition an den Thüringer Landtag vor. Diese bitten wir mit Eurer

Unterschrift auf der beiliegenden Liste zu unterstützen.

Wer nicht schon heute um seine Rechte kämpft, der wird in der Zukunft keine mehr haben.

Jede Stimme zählt!

Dietrich Roese André Pleikies

Präsident Geschäftsführer


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Unterschriftenlisten gibt es außerdem:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Der Link vom Thomas funktioniert auch


Die einen könnens, Verbände halt nicht...
Neuland halt...
:g:g

Sorry, nicht so gemeint, konnts mir nur nicht verkneifen..

Das wandelt Umlaute in seltsame Zeichenfolgen um, die muss man von Hand nochmal eingeben, dann funzt das...

Ansonsten bleib ich bei meiner Meinung - keine anglerfeindlichen Verbände unterstützen, schon gar nicht mir solchen Petitionen auf privaten Petitionsseiten, die keinerlei Wert oder Relevanz haben....


----------



## Franky (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/petitions/1107

Da ist doch schon eine Petition...
Hat Karsten Schmidt was mit dem LAV zu tun?!?


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Ich finde auch, dass es sich viele zu einfach mit ihrer Kritik an den Verbänden machen. Es gibt definitiv eine Menge Dinge, die verbesserungs- und reformwürdig sind, aber wenn wir etwas in der jetzigen Situation reißen wollen, müssen wir das nehmen, was wir haben. Verbandsarbeit funktioniert nur mit ALLEN. Den Jahresbeitrag zu bezahlen und die da oben machen lassen, funktioniert nicht. Wenn sich alle einbrächten, könnten wir auch mit den Gegebenheiten, die sich uns derzeit bieten, viel erreichen.
Ich sehe außerdem auch Dinge, die Anlass zur Hoffnung geben. Wie z.B. dieses Schreiben, das sehr viel Arbeit und Fachkompetenz vermuten lässt :


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Franky schrieb:


> https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/petitions/1107
> 
> Da ist doch schon eine Petition...
> Hat Karsten Schmidt was mit dem LAV zu tun?!?



Super Franky.

Dann nehmen wir doch die!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Und das ist ne offizielle Petition über den Landtag.

Auch wenn Karsten Schmidt bei einem (im Kern anglerfeindlichen) Thüringer  Verband wäre, muss man konstatieren, dass der dann wenigstens wusste, wie man eine Petition richtig adressiert und wo man die einbringt - offiziell an den Landtag über dessen offizielle Seite - der Landtag hats schliesslich zu entscheiden...


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Übrigens bin ich kein Verbandsfunktionär (nur ehrenamtlicher Kormoranjäger und Jugendwart im Angelverein). Ich versuche nur an meiner Stelle etwas zu unternehmen.
Selbst wenn die Petition politisch nicht allzu viel vermag, zeigen wir doch wenigstens einmal Zusammenhalt und den Verbandsspitzen, dass ihre Arbeit nicht umsonst ist. Dann wären wir schon einen Quantensprung weiter...
Jammern und fordern reicht nicht aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Die Arbeit der Verbandsspitzen ist leider nicht nur umsonst, sondern kostet dazu noch richtig viel Geld, ist also  auch nicht kostenlos (und wenn in der Wirtschaft für so viel Geld so schlechte Arbeit geleistet werden würde, wäre jede private Firma schon pleite - aber die Angler lassen sich ja abzocken, also sehen die Verbände auch keine Notwendigkeit zu besserer Arbeit).

Sie ist im Kern anglerfeindlich, nur auf Abzocken der Angler ausgerichtet und weitere Beherrschung derselben, denen gehts nur um bewirtschaftende Vereine, nicht um Angler oder das Angeln an sich.

Ich halte mit solchen Leuten wie in den Thüringer Verbänden "nicht zusammen" - in meinen Augen sollte man Anglerfeinde bekämpfen...

*@twitch:
Das ist auch GAR NICHTS GEGEN DICH!!!!!!!!*

Dein persönliches Engagement schätze, achte und respektiere ich!!!!!

Auch wir in Baden-Württemberg sind mit solch anglerfeindlichen Verbänden geschlagen, ist ja kein Thüringer Einzelfall....


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Hallo Thomas !

Ich sehe, auch wenn es einen anderen Anschein haben mag, die Verbandsarbeit in ihrer jetzigen Form mehr als kritisch. Dass das Geld kostet ist aber unabhängig davon nicht zu vermeiden. Gehen wir rein von den Beiträgen aus, die wir jährlich zahlen, so ist dies aber gemessen an dem, was wir für Gerät, Karten, Fahrtkosten etc. pp. ausgeben, doch verhältnismäßig wenig. Dass sich etwas ändern muss, da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu !
Nur sollten wir dabei nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.

Was ich allerdings nicht teile ist Deine Kritik an der Förderung bewirtschaftender Vereine. Denn wir sollten nicht vergessen, dass wir als Angler nicht nur aus Spaß der Fischerei nachgehen, sondern durchaus auch einen Auftrag haben. Ganz ähnlich wie dies im Jagdgesetz verankert ist, steht es im Grunde auch im Fischereigesetz. Ein Auszug (Thüringer Fischereigesetz):


(1) Das Fischereirecht umfasst das Recht und die Pflicht, in einem Gewässer Fische zu hegen, die Befugnis sie zu fangen und sich anzueignen. Der Fischereiberechtigte ist der Inhaber des jeweiligen Fischereirechts. Fische im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind auch Neunaugen, Krebse und Muscheln. Sie sind in besonderem Maße zu hegen. Der Fischbestand ist entsprechend des ökologischen Zustands des Gewässers zu erhalten, aufzubauen und nach den sich aus diesem Gesetz ergebenden Grundsätzen der Fischerei zu hegen. Das Fischereirecht erstreckt sich auch auf Fischlaich, alle Entwicklungsstadien und Formen der Fische sowie Fischnährtiere. Die Verpflichtung zur Hege gilt nicht für Teichwirtschaften und zur Aquakultur genutzte Anlagen.

(2) Ziel der Hege ist der Aufbau und die Erhaltung eines der Größe und Art des Gewässers entsprechenden heimischen artenreichen und ausgeglichenen Fischbestandes. Sie sichert den Schutz der Fischbestände vor Krankheiten und sonstigen Beeinträchtigungen, sowohl der Fische selbst wie auch ihrer Lebensräume. Bei der Aufstellung der Hegepläne sind die Belange des Naturschutzes zu beachten.







Diesen Auftrag nehmen viele leider nicht mehr ernst. Obwohl dies doch eine Legitimation unseres Handelns darstellt. Angeln macht trotzdem Spaß und soll es auch ! Aber etwas sinnvolles für die Natur, sowie die Allgemeinheit zu tun, kann ebenso Freude bereiten. Schließlich nehmen wir auch Leben und das ist mit Verantwortung verbunden !

Im jagdlichen Bereich ist man sich dessen noch mehr bewusst, denn das Folgende muss jeder, der das grüne Abitur absolvieren will, auswendig können:

§ 1 Inhalt des Jagdrechts
(1) Das Jagdrecht ist die ausschließliche Befugnis, auf einem bestimmten Gebiet wildlebende Tiere, die dem
Jagdrecht unterliegen, (Wild) zu hegen, auf sie die Jagd auszuüben und sie sich anzueignen. Mit dem Jagdrecht ist
die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden.
(2) Die Hege hat zum Ziel die Erhaltung eines den landschaftlichen und landeskulturellen Verhältnissen
angepaßten artenreichen und gesunden Wildbestandes sowie die Pflege und Sicherung seiner
Lebensgrundlagen; auf Grund anderer Vorschriften bestehende gleichartige Verpflichtungen bleiben unberührt.
Die Hege muß so durchgeführt werden, daß Beeinträchtigungen einer ordnungsgemäßen land-, forst- und
fischereiwirtschaftlichen Nutzung, insbesondere Wildschäden, möglichst vermieden werden.




Vergessen wir also die Hege nicht.
Das klingt sehr ähnlich zu dem, was ich aus dem Fischereigesetz zitiert habe, oder ?


Übrigens schätze und achte ich auch Deine Arbeit sehr. Du erreichst mit diesem Forum eine riesige Zahl von Anglern und Interessierten. Gründen wir doch unseren eigenen Verband    ….


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Ich als Angler gehe aus Spaß angeln.

Wenn andere bewirtschaften wollen, ist das deren gutes Recht, solange sie Angler nicht so verarschen wie die aktuellen Verbände.

Dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*
> .......
> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> ...



Aber auch als Angler sehe ich aber, wie die Bewirtschafter ja auch, auch Kormorane kritisch.

Ich sehe nur nicht, dass diese Verbände fachlich oder politisch in der Lage sind, das zu verändern bzw. zu verhindern.


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich als Angler gehe aus Spaß angeln.
> 
> Wenn andere bewirtschaften wollen, ist das deren gutes Recht, solange sie Angler nicht so verarschen wie die aktuellen Verbände.
> 
> ...




An dieser Stelle muss ich den Verband in Schutz nehmen:

Der LAVT zahlt mir als Kormoranjäger Munition, Fahrtkosten, sowie einen Unkostenbeitrag von 50 € (nicht viel, ich weiß, aber immerhin). Zudem bekomme ich 3 Jahreskarten für die Saalekaskaden und erhalte immer ein Empfehlungsschreiben und Schützenhilfe, wenn es um die Erlangung von Begehungsscheinen etc. pp. geht .


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Das zeigt mir, dass man meine Arbeit unterstützt und wertschätzt. Fehlenden Willen kann ich da nicht erkennen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur ein hoffnungsloser Optimist.

Man muss auch - bei aller Frustration - fair bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



twitch schrieb:


> Der LAVT zahlt mir als Kormoranjäger Munition, Fahrtkosten, sowie einen Unkostenbeitrag von 50 € (nicht viel, ich weiß, aber immerhin).



Schön für Dich persönlich und sei Dir gegönnt - nützt aber nix, wen die Verbände sich von Schützern und Politik in Haftung nehmen lassen (nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung im Schützersinne stat Anglersinne), statt vernünftige Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Sinne der Angler zu machen.

Mir isses als Angler erstmal wurst, wer Gewässer bewirtschaftet - kann gerne auch Feuerwehr, Landfrauenverein oder der örtliche Kochclub sein.
Solange ich als Angler ein vernünftiges Gewässer haben wo ich zu vernünftigen und nachvollziehbaren Konditionen (Preis wie Einschränkungen) Karten kriege als Angler...

Und um so viel schlechter als es die jetzigen Verbände und die meisten Bewirtschafter (nicht nur in Thüringen) anbieten, können die Gewässer, Fischbestände, Preise und Bedingungen eh nicht mehr werden..

Da würd ich glatt das Experiment mit Landfrauen oder örtlichem Kochclub wagen......

Hat ja aber mit der sinn- und wirkungslosen Petition auf change.org nix zu tun, dem Thema hier .

Und Dir persönlich gönne ich eh jeden Cent an Fahrt- und Munitionsaufwand vom Verband - wenn Du handwerklich geschickt bist, gravier meinen Namen auf ne 22er Hornet für den näxten Schwarzen Vogel....

Auch das ist mir nochmal explizit wichtig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *@twitch:
> Das ist auch GAR NICHTS GEGEN DICH!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dein persönliches Engagement schätze, achte und respektiere ich!!!!!
> ...


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir isses als Angler erstmal wurst, wer Gewässer bewirtschaftet - kann gerne auch Feuerwehr, Landfrauenverein oder der örtliche Kochclub sein.
> Solange ich als Angler ein vernünftiges Gewässer haben wo ich zu vernünftigen und nachvollziehbaren Konditionen (Preis wie Einschränkungen) Karten kriege als Angler...



Du verkennst dabei aber, dass wir im Grunde eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung (/Auftrag) zur Hege haben (siehe Auszug aus dem Gesetzestext).






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Dir persönlich gönne ich eh jeden Cent an  Fahrt- und Munitionsaufwand vom Verband - wenn Du handwerklich geschickt  bist, gravier meinen Namen auf ne 22er Hornet für den näxten Schwarzen  Vogel....



Das will ich gern tun. Bis zum 31. Dezember, an dem die Kormoranverordnung ausläuft, nehme ich noch so viele Kormis wie möglich mit. Meine bevorzugte Medizin ist die 12/76, oder die .223 :m .


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Nicht der Angler hat den Hegeauftrag, nur der Bewirtschafter.

In Bayern ist sogar der Angler extra als unfähig erklärt zur Hege, und der Bewirtschafter wird ihm als Befehlsgeber vorgesetzt (AFVIG §11).

Der Angler ist zum Angeln verpflichtet, zur Einhaltung von Regeln oder sich nicht erwischen lassen - aber nicht zur Hege..

Zur Hege sind Bewirtschafter verpflichtet, nicht Angler !!


Schrot wirste schlecht gravieren können, dann die .223.... ;-)))


----------



## Stoni-Killer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht der Angler hat den Hegeauftrag, nur der Bewirtschafter.
> 
> In Bayern ist sogar der Angler extra als unfähig erklärt zur Hege, und der Bewirtschafter wird ihm als Befehlsgeber vorgesetzt (AFVIG §11).
> 
> ...




 Thomas,
 an der Stelle machst du es dir aber zu einfach!  Ohne eine vernünftige Bewirschaftung würde es auf lange Sicht nicht mehr viel zu angeln geben.
 Also stell dich nicht so trotzig an... von nix kommt nix.

 Gruß SK


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Ich seh nur seitens der Verbände weder vernünftige Bewirtschaftung noch gute Lobbyarbeit..

Nur immer weiteres einknicken vor den Schützern ohne berücksichtigen der Anglerinteressen - Du erinnerst Dich? 
Nachtangeln, Natura 2000, Weser-Ems?

Wenn ich nicht mehr vernünftig angeln darf, können die Kormorane auch den restlichen Fisch vollends fressen...


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Noch ein Nachtrag. Ich habe noch einmal Rücksprache mit dem LAVT gehalten. Die Petition wird nach Ablauf an den Petitionsausschuss des Thüringer Landtages gesendet und landet damit auch an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Und trotzdem wäre der richtige Platz für eine Petition (wenn  die schon meinen, alibimäßig eine machen zu müssen und sich zu blamieren, weil die nicht mal ihre eigenen Mitglieder aktivieren können) die Möglichkeit, das direkt über den Landtag zu machen ( https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/) -

Diese Antwort des LAVT  zeigt nur einmal mehr die Inkompetenz der Thüringer Verbände bei der Lobbyarbeit, wenn die nicht mal die offizielle Landtagsseite für Petitionen kennen, sondern meinen, das über private Seiten wie change.org machen zu müssen..

Schlicht peinlich.. ..


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wäre der richtige Platz für eine Petition (wenn  die schon meinen, alibimäßig eine machen zu müssen und sich zu blamieren, weil die nicht mal ihre eigenen Mitglieder aktivieren können) die Möglichkeit, das direkt über den Landtag zu machen ( https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/) -
> 
> Diese Antwort des LAVT  zeigt nur einmal mehr die Inkompetenz der Thüringer Verbände bei der Lobbyarbeit, wenn die nicht mal die offizielle Landtagsseite für Petitionen kennen, sondern meinen, das über private Seiten wie change.org machen zu müssen..
> 
> Schlicht peinlich.. ..



Ich denke nicht, dass es von großer Inkompetenz zeugt, die größte Plattform zu verwenden. Wenn die Petition an die richtige Stelle weitergeleitet wird, spielt die Plattform eine untergeordnete Rolle. Change.org ist state of the art und hat auch schon einige Erfolge vorzuweisen, einfach mal reinlesen.

Übrigens ist die Verbandsspitze stets mir gegenüber offen gewesen, was Vorschläge angeht. Vielleicht brauchen die einfach ein wenig mehr Unterstützung von der Basis. Geld hin, Geld her.

Wollen wir nur zahlende Mitglieder sein und die "bezahlten" Funktionäre machen lassen, oder mitgestalten, was natürlich mit Zeit und Mühe verbunden ist...
Es liegt an uns.

Wir können natürlich weiterhin auf alles schimpfen (sicher oftmals auch zu Recht) und es uns bequem machen, nur ändert das nichts. Mitgestalten und die Verbände mit der geballten Kraft der Basis in die richtige Richtung delegieren, das hilft uns mehr, denke ich. Aber dazu müssten wir uns eben aktiv beteiligen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wenn es eine *OFFIZIELLE Landtagsplattform** speziell für Petitionen gibt*, IST ES INKOMPETENT von den Verbänden, eine andere, INOFFIZIELLE, private zu verwenden (man geht zum Schmidt, nicht zum Schmidtchen...)..
Egal wie groß die sind..

Zumal es bereits auf der OFFIZIELLEN Landtagsplattform für Petitionen eine gibt wg. Kormoran, mit zudem deutlich kompetenter Begründung als das leere Gebrabbel der change.org Petition der Verbandler mit dem "Lied der Forelle":
https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/petitions/1107

Und die haben am dritten Tag schon 114 Zeichner ohne einen tausende Mitglieder starken Verband...


Zudem kommt das Wort Angler, Angeln etc. NICHT EINMAL in der Petition der Verbandler vor (ok, in der andern auch nicht, aber das ist auch kein von Anglern bezahlter Verband, sondern eine Einzelperson)....

Zurecht haben die Verbandler nur um die 250 Stimmen nach 1 Woche!!  - bei wieviel Mitgliedern?

Das alleine zeigt schon, wie weit weg die von der Basis sind....

"Wir" (Angler) wollen nicht nur nicht zahlende Mitglieder der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei  sein, sondern ein anständiger Angler will solche Verbände weg haben - wer will schon in anglerfeindliche und inkompetente Verbände der Bewirtschafter? 

Funktioniert nur, weil die Macht über die Gewässer haben.

Leider...........


----------



## twitch (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Nur nützt uns das alles nichts in der Stunde der Not. Entweder wir akzeptieren das was wir haben und machen das Bestmögliche daraus, oder wir lehnen alles ab und reden alles schlecht und gehen zwangsläufig unter. Man muss manchmal zwischen zwei Übeln wählen und die Emotionen außen vor lassen.
Mir passt auch vieles nicht, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun und uns noch mehr in diesen schweren Zeiten schwächen.

Wie gesagt, wenn jeder Einzelne bereit ist die Hufe zu schwingen und tätig zu werden, werden sich die Verbände zwangsläufig verändern.
Aber was rede ich, es ist alles gesagt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



twitch schrieb:


> Aber was rede ich, es ist alles gesagt.


Eben - *Unterstützt die richtige Petition mit den guten Argumenten auf der offiziellen Landtagsplattform *


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumal es bereits auf der OFFIZIELLEN Landtagsplattform für Petitionen eine gibt wg. Kormoran, mit zudem deutlich kompetenter Begründung als das leere Gebrabbel der change.org Petition der Verbandler mit dem "Lied der Forelle":
> https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/petitions/1107



und nicht die dilettantische Petition der Verbandler auf einer privaten, inoffiziellen Plattform!!


----------



## Kjeld (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Karsten Schmidt ist der Vorsitzende des VANT. Allerdings hat er die Petition wohl als Privatperson eingestellt oder warum ließt man da nichts vom VANT? Ist das professionelle Arbeit? 
Immerhin hat er sie an der richtigen Stelle beim Landtag eingestellt, dazu war Hr. Pleikis vom TLAV wohl nicht in der Lage zu? Die haben vier hauptamtliche Angestellte, was machen die den ganzen Tag? 

Mehr gibts zur Verbandsarbeit in Thüringen auch nicht zu sagen... Man hört nichts, man liest nichts... da ist wahrscheinlich auch einfach nichts...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Auch ein Verbandspräsi kann ja was als Privatperson einstellen..

Davon ab:
Danke für die Info!!!!

Und das unterschreib ich vollkommen:


Kjeld schrieb:


> Mehr gibts zur Verbandsarbeit in Thüringen auch nicht zu sagen... Man hört nichts, man liest nichts... da ist wahrscheinlich auch einfach nichts...



Und dass die bei einem so dringenden Problem nicht verbandsmäßig kooperieren und EINE gemeinsame, RICHTIGE Petition machen, unterstützt meine These, dass es beiden Verbänden um alles geht - nur nicht um die Interessen der Angler oder des Angelns..........

Anglerfeindlicher Dilettantismus................


----------



## Kjeld (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Klar kann er das.  

@ twitch 

Der TLAV ist einfach ein Bewirtschafter wie Thomas schrieb und hat als Ziel, dass der Rubel bei den Kartenverkäufen rollt. Da kann man sich doch nicht mit professioneller Verbandsarbeit aufhalten...


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

So eine Petition zu zeichnen dauert 30 Sekunden und verschafft ein gutes Gefühl, zumindest angehört zu werden.
Den ganzen Abend nur meckern dauert 3 Stunden und ist im Ergebnis unbefriedigend.


----------



## honeybee (4. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Und warum verlinkst Du das nicht im Saale Kaskade Thread wenn Du 3 Jahreskarten als Aufwandsentschädigung bekommst?

Dort schauen doch die meisten rein wenn es ums Angeln in Thüringen geht. Und das sollte doch im Interesse aller sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So eine Petition zu zeichnen dauert 30 Sekunden und verschafft ein gutes Gefühl, zumindest angehört zu werden.
> .


Mit Zeichnen dieser privaten Petition auf einer inoffiziellen Seite wirst Du NICHT angehört.

NICHT EIN BISSCHEN!!

BESTENFALLS wird die dem Petitionsausschuss des Landtages mal zugesandt (schon da werden die eher auf richtig adressierte  Petitionen vom Landtagsportal schauen). Und kommt dann wie bei dieser "Petition" mit dem "Lied der Forelle" als "Argument" direkt nach erstem Überfliegen in die Ablage.

Wer glaubt, mit solchen unsinnigen und schlecht gemachten Petitionen auf den faschen Portalen auch nur irgendwas bewegen zu können, der glaubt auch, dass Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei etwas für Angler und das Angeln tun würden..

Und glauben darf man ja alles, bekanntermaßen....

Ich glaube, solch anglerfeindliche und inkompetente Verbände müssen weg..............


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Zeichnen dieser privaten Petition auf einer inoffiziellen Seite wirst Du NICHT angehört.



Warum? Ich habe auf der offiziellen Landtagsseite gezeichnet.

An den Verbänden ändert sich ja eh nichts - auch nicht das gebetsmühlenartige Posten. Dass die Verbände inkompetent und anglerfeindlich sind wissen wir.
Also warum nicht das Board nutzen? Normalerweise müsste jeder Angler hier im Board, der mit Kormoranen auf Kriegsfuß steht, diese Petition zeichnen, auch wenn diese nur für Thüringen zutrifft.
Der Kormoran kennt keine Ländergrenzen.
Thomas hast du schon gezeichnet? Du gehörst doch zur Basis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Warum? Ich habe auf der offiziellen Landtagsseite gezeichnet.


Gut, wenigstens das....


----------



## cherrythemar (4. November 2016)

*AW: Grüne in Niedersachsen stimmen weiterem Kormoranabschuss zu*

In Thüringen geht's zurzeit ebenso um eine Verlängerung der Kormoranverordnung. Leider haben hier die Grünen, insbesondere Frau Umwelt- und Naturschutzministerin Siegesmund unter Aufsicht von NABU und BUND die Hebel der Macht fest in der Hand#q. Mehr dazu findet ihr unter http://www.lavt.de/ . 
Jede Unterstützung bei unseren Aktionen ist willkommen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. November 2016)

*AW: Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...n-abschuesse-von-kormoranen-ermoeglichen.html


----------

